# How about them poofy dogs?



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, someone started a scruffy dogs thread, but I'm more of a poofy dog person.

So how about posting some poofy dog pictures here? The more hair the better!

I'll start with a poofy baby:


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess this is where I am supposed to post  Although, Iorek REALLY needs a bath right now so he is looking pretty scruffy IMO 

This picture shows his pretty curls










And this one is right after a bath


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not sure... do mine classify as 'poofy'? lol

Beau:



















Rose:










Those two are definitely the poofiest.

Summer's attempt at poofy:










Mia's working on poof:










Nard:











I love longhaired dogs. So nice to cuddle.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I definitely think that your guys qualify as poofy  They are all so adorable!! <3


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Why does Rose always look like the world is about to end? lol


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

> Why does Rose always look like the world is about to end? lol


Rofl I was just about to ask the same thing...


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh they are cute!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

My dog isn't poofy lol but she tried!









baby Popcorn was a poof









Actually he didn't look much like a dog. For some reasons I see lamb.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Aesop









Newt, who was shaved by the person who originally rescued her (she was very matted, I'm told) and is slooowly growing her coat out. She's poofy on top of her head though









Ginger


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh the fluffy doggies are cute too! 


(But, I still loves the scruffy ones!)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Gingerbread is pretty poofy. Everybody thinks he's a girl, and it's my fault in this picture because the only clip that would stay in his hair was a rhinestone heart. 



















Honey Bun, my new Shih Tzu puppy, is also a poofy fluffball


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> Why does Rose always look like the world is about to end? lol


Lol, well on THAT day, it had snowed outside and Rose is a girly girl and hates the snow. 

I promise she's happy a lot of the time though!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahhhh I love that last pic of Rose! Can I have her, please?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of papillon, but that last picture is unbelievably cute!

Don't take it the wrong way, but it kind of reminded me of this (non-poofy) guy:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Meshkenet said:


> I'm not a huge fan of papillon, but that last picture is unbelievably cute!
> 
> Don't take it the wrong way, but it kind of reminded me of this (non-poofy) guy:


I bet you Rose could change your mind.  She is the sweetest little dog to ever walk the earth. 

And no, no one can has.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

luvntzus said:


>


I'm sorry but the new one is just too cute! Am I the only one that sees a Gremlin???


----------



## snickers mom (Aug 24, 2009)

I think Honey Bun looks more like an Ewok!

Here is miss snickers who is more poofy after her bath or when I let her fur grow out a bit:

Her fluffy snow shot:










The baby fluffy shot:










Her post bath fluffyish shot:


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Ghaaa! EWOK!  That's what I was trying to find online but I couldn't remember what they were called. So I settled for Gizmo.


----------



## snickers mom (Aug 24, 2009)

I only remember as Snickers looked like an Ewok when she was really tiny


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Gizmo is actually a Mogwa, but Mogwas turn into gremlins if you feed them after midnight.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

The ressemblance is quite striking!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Yup, Honey Bun looks exactly like an Ewok!


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

I had to post on here seeing how no one posted any poms.


----------

